# Roll off truck



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Well here it is my new Volvo VHD Roll off.


----------



## Dozer Junky (Jan 4, 2007)

SWEET!:thumbup:


----------



## joesauers (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice, what motor / trans combo?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

465 HP/ 8LL trans


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Nac! Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Nac,

What about running a shuttle with that when we have our get together at the NJ Casino! tgeb will contact you and set it up.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

No problem


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey where have you been Nac? I was getting worried you fell into a hole again?

Did you do that job up toward CT.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Have been busy doing concrete and masonry on a few new houses and run the single axle truck doing demo and carting. No have not done anything with that CT job The home owner sent me some pics he wants o remove some ledge behind his house for a patio but there is no access for any machinery and there are colums holding up the 2nd floor overhang sitting on the rock he wants to remove. It will be a vary labor entsive job but I have the feeling from talking to him it seems he does not want to spend that much money. So I have not really persued it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

denick said:


> Nac,
> 
> What about running a shuttle with that when we have our get together at the NJ Casino! tgeb will contact you and set it up.


Yep, that can is big enough for a few chaise lounge chairs and I'll bring along a rocking chair for you Nick. or maybe one of these..:wheelchair: 


Real nice truck Nac!:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Can't forget to install the stripper pole.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

Why did you decide you needed a rolloff truck?

How do you intend to use your truck / bins?

For your jobsites only?

For other contractors / home owners?

For transporting compact equipment?

How many and what size bins did you get?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Yep, that can is big enough for a few chaise lounge chairs and I'll bring along a rocking chair for you Nick. or maybe one of these..:wheelchair:
> 
> 
> Real nice truck Nac!:thumbsup:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Can't forget to install the stripper pole.


:blink: :blink: Huh?



I got it! :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Nac said:


> Well here it is my new Volvo VHD Roll off.


And the folks in the "carting business" have no problem that you got your own truck? :shifty: :whistling


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

MC Excavating said:


> Why did you decide you needed a rolloff truck?
> 
> How do you intend to use your truck / bins?
> 
> ...


I already had a single axle hooklift truck and people kept on asking me to bring them containers so I got the lisence to haul solid waste. The problem was with my hooklift the biggist box i could haul was a 20 cy and most contractors wanted 30 cy.

It will be for my jobs and others

Any body who needs it

Yes will be moving some equipment with it

I have 5 30 cy
I have 3 20 cy
I have 3 18 cy
I have 2 10 cy
will add more 20 and 30 in the neer future


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I guess that you are making money by doing it. Nice truck btw.

I know that there is a big need for roll off containers, but there is no way we could find the time. Plus, I don't think that we would want to even get involved with it. Glad to see that you are doing well.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I guess that you are making money by doing it. Nice truck btw.
> 
> I know that there is a big need for roll off containers, but there is no way we could find the time. Plus, I don't think that we would want to even get involved with it. Glad to see that you are doing well.


Can't find the time?? That means you hire more people!!!


----------



## ELW1 (Jan 11, 2007)

there is a company near to where i live called Easy Haul Containers. they have a website but contractor talk wont let me post a link to it becuase i haven't made 15 post yet. i dont know. anyways they seem to do well (i know the family who owns the company) but i have been told that you have to keep the trucks running to and from jobs in order to make the best of the expensive trucks. what do you charge a load up there? do you have time limits on the containers?


----------



## ELW1 (Jan 11, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Can't find the time?? That means you hire more people!!!


don't we all wish it were just that simple


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*great looking*

great looking truck, Nac. Whatcha gonna use it for?


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

For my carting buisness and my own use.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Nac:

sweet. do you cart any demolition debris? Find anything good in the containers when you do hauling from the demolition sites, like any good old doors, lighting fixtures, stuff like that?


----------

